# Sunset Sailing Business



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When we travel (without boat) and find ourselves in some cool spot, we''ll often go out on the local "Sunset Sail" usually $35 a pop. Fun painless outings.

Then one day last month I was visiting my hometown in Florida, a popular tourist destination, and it occurred to me there was no "Sunset Sailing" cruise offered. Never has been.

Hmmm, my wife and I wondered, what would it take to open up a business. There are dozens of hotels with their little brochure kiosks, grease the palms of the concierges of the bigger hotels.

Mind you, I''d be keeping my "day job" which is my own business and I work where and when I want. This would be something on top of that.

I did some searches on the web and I couldn''t find anything on the licenses or requirements anywhere. I''m sure there''s a ton of regulations.

Anyone here have an idea where to hunt down this kind of info?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You''ll need at least a Six Pack License. You can check it out at
http://www.sail-on-line.com/html/Seamanship/Captain_Lic_pay.html

Good luck..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jim,

Thanks. I assumed I''d need a captains license, but what I''m REALLY wondering is all the other details. For instance, what kind of insurance would be required. Are there boat restrictions or limitations to followed. 

For example, when I go on these cruises there''s always at least a crew of 2, the captain and first mate. Makes sense in case of emergency. If this is the case, would the first mate need some kind of license.

What about the boat, other than life preservers, what other gear might be required.

Things like that. Of course, getting the proper captain''s license would be one of the first critial steps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is a VERY limited license. You would be premitted to have only 6 persons onboard the boat you were captaining. That includes any crew you feel you would need. if you want a more inclusive license you can still check on that page I sent yiou before. The classes you would take to quilify to take the tests would give you all the info your mentioned in your post..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You need nothing but guts and a licence. the licence dictates what equipment you will need. I''d keep everything low key. A friend has been begging me to do this in the Ft. Myers area.


----------

